# Best Towbar for a Chieftain



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

As with my current motorhome, I want to tow a car on an A-frame when I get my new Chieftain. Unlike my Adria it doesn't look like Autotrail do factory fitted version. Does anyone have any suggestions as to the best buy? - I'm looking for build quality here!


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Towtal get very good reports, custom make every tow bar on site.

Here: http://www.towtal.co.uk/


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I don't know where you are based, but PWS in Poole, Dorset, did a good job on our Rapido. They made me a custom one to my requirements, but they hold a range of pre made parts for the Al-Ko chassis. They also have a range of bumper bars in different finishes, and fit the latest wiring for the X250.
Not the cheapest, but you will get a well engineered job. 
Colin


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Best towbar for a chieftain*

Hi
The best quality and build it is PWS, 
We have had only one fitted by Towtal and it was not good 
And on last 3 new motorhome,s tow bars fitted by PWS.
PWS Engineering LTD Pool Dorset Tel:- 01202746851 
www.pwsacc.co.uk

Mike
Autotrail Cheyenne 740s


----------

